# GRUB errori strani

## Lioben

Ciao a tutti avevo finito di installare gentoo e ho riavviato ma il boot loader non funziona......dice :

```

root (hd0,0)

filesystem type unknow, partition type 0xb

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.24-rc4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192

error 17: cannot mount selected partition 

press any key to continue

```

Da notare che nella riga del kernel al posto dei trattini ....sul mio schermo si vedono dei simboli tipo piccoli pesciolini con puntini intorno.......[mi ci mancava solo questa]

se premo invio mi appare una schermata del grub con le entate a linux gento e windows , la videata pero non è visualizzata correttamente ci sono linee verticali parallele formate da puntolini .Se seleziono windows vista ad esempio mi dice error 12 invalid device requested .

Avro' scritto un file il configurazione sbagliato?

risultato di fdisk :

```

Device               boot        start         end          blocks              id       system

/dev/sdc1            #             1          4334       34812823+          b      w95/ fat32

/dev/sdc2                       4335         3041        209383177+      5       Extended

/dev/sdc5                       4335         4341       56196                83       linux

/dev/sdc6                       4342         30359     208989553+        83     linux

/dev/sdc7                       30360      30401      3373333+          83        linux

 

```

Qualche anima pia mi aiuta? Grazie   :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

ti aiuta la documentazione se cercavi guarda qui

mettiamoci un pò di buona volontà ogni tanto per provare a risolvere il problema da soli, sennò non si impara mai....  se poi non ci si riesce si chiede. 

e siamo tutti felici di aiutarti.

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

Il mio problema piu che altro è che sn un ex utente ubuntu che usava il pc solo in modalità grafica mi ci sono voluti 2 gg solo per capire il make.conf ho il cervello a rallentatore ancora............

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Codice 3.2: Comandi per l'installazione interattiva
> 
> grub> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Allora reinserisco il cd minimal monto la partizione radice e quella di boot .........dovrei riuscire a ritrovare grub installato? 

Quei comandi sopra dove dovrei darli precisamente?

hd0,0 sostituito con la mia boot quindi con sdc5?? hd0 con l'hardisk che ho scelto ....e cioè? 

Poi per tutti quei problemi di visualizzazione (puntini linee ecc.)?

P.S ho trovato un howtoo su come grub conta i dischi ...... ma le partizioni estese vengono contate come partizioni oppure contano solo le logiche contenute nella estesa?

----------

## Lioben

Allora ho letto un po' di roba ho messo i percorsi assoluti al kernel ecc ho riscritto gli hda fissando hda0,0 per win e hda0,2 per per il boot , windows si avvia linux no dice:

no such partition .

ancora problemi grafici con linee verticali parallele a puntini su tutta la scermata di boot di grub

----------

## lele_dj

Posta il contenuto dei files

```
/etc/fstab

/boot/grub/grub.conf
```

 e l'output di

```
fdisk -l
```

così da vedere se c'è qualche incoerenza nella configurazione

----------

## cloc3

sei sicuro che grub, all'avvio, rilevi il tuo dispositivo come hd0?

tra l'altro, vedo che il tuo kernel lo monta addirtittura come /dev/sdc .

ricorda che grub è un sistema operativo indipende che scambia informazioni con la bios in modo indipendente dal kernel.

per essere sicuro di ciò che stai facendo, utilizza l'autocompletamento:

dopo il tradizionale `root (hdN)`, verifica con un `cat <tab><tab>` di navigare nel giusto filesystem.

una verifica ulteriore è possibile, all'atto del boot, utilizzando i tasti c ed e che ti permettono di lavorare in una sorta di shell con editor incorporato ( info grub per approfondimenti).

----------

## Lioben

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdc5      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sdc6      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sdc7      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto         auto,user,noatime   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Adesso me lo ha montato come sdd

```

# grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4

title Windows Vista

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive 

chainloader +1

```

```

Disk /dev/sda: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        4549    36539811    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            4550       30515   208571895    5  Extended

/dev/sda5            4550       30515   208571863+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdd: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1   *           1        4334    34812823+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sdd2            4335       30401   209383177+   5  Extended

/dev/sdd5            4335        4341       56196   83  Linux

/dev/sdd6            4342       30359   208989553+  83  Linux

/dev/sdd7           30360       30401      337333+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sde: 4102 MB, 4102889984 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 498 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1               1         497     3992135+   b  W95 FAT32

```

 *Quote:*   

> dopo il tradizionale `root (hdN)`, verifica con un `cat <tab><tab>` di navigare nel giusto filesystem.
> 
> una verifica ulteriore è possibile, all'atto del boot, utilizzando i tasti c ed e che ti permettono di lavorare in una sorta di shell con editor incorporato ( info grub per approfondimenti).

 

Purtroppo ho pure il problema che se avvio dal disco fisso e utilizzo grub ho tutte quelle linee verticali sullo schermo che non mi permettono di leggere bene cio che scrivo o che grub mi dice....

----------

## lele_dj

Qualcosa non torna:

1° nel grub.conf manca la voce "real_root=/dev/xxx"

2° fdisk dice che il dispositivo dove hai installato gentoo è /dev/sdd mentre nel file /etc/fstab tu l'hai impostato come /dev/sdc (/dev/sdc con fdisk non c'è nemmeno e non ho capito come mai)

3° dici che windows si avvia ... secondo me perchè lui è realmente nell' hd0,0 (è in /dev/sda1 ... giusto?)... primo disco, prima partizione ... mentre linux è su un altro disco

devi mettere aposto un pò di cose

----------

## Lioben

Comincio ad avere le idee confuse . 

Allora io ho un hardisk solo .......... windows è nella prima partizione del disco quindi usando la notazione di grub si' è un h0,0 

Linux è in una partizione estesa dopo windows (contiene /boot   /  e swap) 

l'fstab lo ho scritto io manualmente durante l installazione il disco infatti me lo montava in sdc , adesso al momento in cui ho copiato i file da linux sulla chiavetta me lo ha montato in sdd (probabilmente perche ho montato la chiavetta sde1 ) anche senza chiavetta cioè dopo che la ho smontata mi segna sdd

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Comincio ad avere le idee confuse . 
> 
> Allora io ho un hardisk solo .......... windows è nella prima partizione del disco quindi usando la notazione di grub si' è un h0,0 
> 
> Linux è in una partizione estesa dopo windows (contiene /boot   /  e swap) 
> ...

 

il problema come già suggerito da lele_dj  è che nella riga di grub relativa al kernel manca in parametro real_root=/dev/nome_periferica_di_root 

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdd6

visto che ora il disco lo vede in sdd ho modificato fstab anche .......

ancora nulla:

errore 22 no such partition

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> errore 22 no such partition

 

per favore, fai questo esperimento e dimmi cosa accade:

1. verifica che /boot sia correttamente montata dove deve stare

2. echo pippo >/grub/pippo

3. lancia grub

4. root (hd0,0)

5. cat /boot/pippo

se leggi pippo, installa grub come al solito, altrimenti, prova con root (hd1,0) o root (hd2,0) fino a quando non leggi pippo.

fai sapere.

----------

## Lioben

partendo dal prompt 

livecd

ho montato la partizione sdd6 nel punto di montaggio /mnt/gentoo

poi gli ho montato sdd5 nel punto /mnt/gentoo/boot 

dentro boot c'è il grub che avevo installato 

se io da /mnt/gentoo/boot

 faccio 

echo pippo >/grub/pippo 

ce lo trovo pippo dentro e questo mi pare normale........

lanciare grub che intendi?

----------

## lele_dj

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lanciare grub che intendi?

 

```
# grub
```

----------

## Lioben

io sto usando il live cd  da riga di comando

se scrivo grub mi dice

 command not found

----------

## lele_dj

Forse perchè devi prima entrare in chroot nell'installazione   :Wink: 

----------

## Lioben

ma io ho gia installato tutto......solo grub non funziona

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> ma io ho gia installato tutto......solo grub non funziona

 

questo è chiaro, però visto che grub non ti funziona per poterlo modificare da un livecd devi entrare in chroot e dopo modificare grub. 

ciao

----------

## Lioben

si ho fatto il chroot come mostra il manuale di installazione 

ho lanciato grub che ha una sua shell........peccato che qualsiasi comando io dia dice:

unrecognized command

Tirando le somme :

in grub.config

ho aggiunto il comando real_root  alla riga del kernel (lo ho fatto prima senza chroot va bene lo stesso?)

le partizioni sembrano montate bene in /mnt/gentoo e /mnt/boot 

Saro' niubbo pero non ho capito cosa cavolo vuole grub!

dalla shell grub> ho dato 

root (hd0,0)

lui mi ha risposto 

scsi 2:0:0:0  rejecting I/O to dead device 

buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1

buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 2

buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 3

buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 4

buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 5

buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 6

buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 7

scsi 2:0:0:0  rejecting I/O to dead device 

buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1

Error 25: Disk read error

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Saro' niubbo pero non ho capito cosa cavolo vuole grub!

 

 :Smile:  calma, calma.

tu hai detto di avere già installato grub.

epperò ti dà cilecca.

allora ti ho chiesto di fare una verifica per capire la causa del problema.

in pratica, devi re-installare grub esattamente come hai fatto prima (se grub non è già presente nel cd di avvio, dovrai entrare in chroot nel tuo sistema. se nel tuo sistema non è ancora stato installato, devi usare quello del cd, prima del chroot... insomma come hai fatto la prima volta), usando quel cat di controllo che ti ho detto sopra.

----------

## Lioben

ho aggiornato il post sopra

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> ho aggiornato il post sopra

 

gasp. questo non lo ho mai visto.

mi fa pensare a qualche cosa di instabile nell'hardware.

tu stai accedendo regolarmente alla /dev/sda ?

se chiudi grub e lo rilanci capita di nuovo?

magari prova a fare un reboot e ripristinare una situazione controllabile.

fai le cose con attenzione e senza fretta.

----------

## Lioben

Allora si ho controllato tutto , Lo fa di nuovo in piu se inserisco una chiavetta usb o un disco esterno cambiano tutti i nomi dei dispositivi in /dev 

Allora ho fatto cosi ' siccome quel messaggio sopra pure a me puzza tanto di incompatibilità o errore hardware , ho deciso di riformattare tutto compilare con genkernel e fare pero' genkernel menuconfig e controllare che i supporti scsi sata raid siano tutti abilitati dentro il kernel , poi ho installato una ubuntu mi sono copiato il file menu.lst (adesso con ubuntu grub va alla grande) ve lo posto cosi semmei si vede di capirci qualcosa .

```

# Questo è il mio grub.conf  del sistema GENTOO precedentemente installato

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdc6

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4

title Windows Vista

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive 

chainloader +1

```

```

#Questo è il menu.lst di ubuntu che ha GRUB funzionante

title      Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic

root      (hd0,6)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=ccee20c0-55f7-442d-aa4d-018ec7b857a9 ro quiet splash

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

quiet

title      Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)

root      (hd0,6)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=ccee20c0-55f7-442d-aa4d-018ec7b857a9 ro single

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

title      Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+

root      (hd0,6)

kernel      /boot/memtest86+.bin

quiet

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian

# ones.

title      Other operating systems:

root

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS

# on /dev/sda1

title      Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)

root      (hd0,0)

savedefault

makeactive

chainloader   +1

 
```

Allora da tenere presente che adesso lo schema di partizionamento è cambiato 

prima partizione primaria del disco ---Windows

poi ho una partizione estesa che contiene una partizione vuota per la futura gentoo, una   root per ubunto una swap .In questo ordine.

----------

## crisandbea

come puoi notare quello che cambia è  *Quote:*   

> root      (hd0,6) 

  il resto a parte la root che ubuntu segna con lo UUID e noi generalmente con /dev/sdXN

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

Bhe ho rifatto tutto grub , nel grub.conf ho messo percorsi assoluti a init e kernel partizioni (hd0,0) e (hd0,4) 

scusete i simboli errati ma ho tastiera amercana qui

Adesso gentoo si avvia ma grub ha dei grossi problemi.

Allora accendo il pc grub mi fa na schermata nera con un trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra dopo un 10 secondi carica linux gentoo pero lo schermo e pieno di linee verticali parallele a puntini , non riesco a leggere sul monitor poi tutto questo sparisce e appaiono le ultime scritte del caricamento di gentoo... scritte bene a schermo pulito.

In poche parole manca la schermata di scelta tra SO e dovrei togliere ste linee verticali che non mi fanno leggere nulla....

Ho letto howto ecc , le linee sono chiaramente un problema video , ho compilato il kernel con genkernel c e  qualche opzione da aggiungere nella linea kernel di grub.conf ?  ho letto uvesafb o vesafb ma non c-ho capito molto

----------

## Lioben

Sono riuscito a eliminare le righe e lo schermo visyalizza tutto correttamente . Rimane solo il problema del fatto che non mi da la schermata di scelta tra SO e che appena avvio il pc ho un trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra .... vi posto il mio grub.conf 

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo GNU/Linux 2.6.24-r7

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdc5 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap doscsi udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

title Windows Vista 

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## Lioben

nessuno mi puo' dare una mano?

 :Sad:   ho finito le idee   :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> nessuno mi puo' dare una mano?
> 
>   ho finito le idee  

 

hai provato a spegnerlo mouverlo un pò e riaccenderlo ???

----------

## Lioben

simpatico!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> simpatico!

 

guarda che dicevo sul serio, è un problema relativo ad xorg con l'acpi di alcuni pc.  spegnendolo e riprovando dovrebbe andare

----------

## Lioben

```
hai provato a spegnerlo mouverlo un pò e riaccenderlo 
```

Li' per li' avevo capito di spegnere il pc , strapazzarlo un po' e riaccendere .....   :Very Happy: 

Ho spento il pc , ho riavviato ma non va , comunque ho visto una cosa , allora se io accendo il pc adesso , mi compare un trattino bianco lampeggiante in alto a destra se aspetto 10 secondi si avvia gentoo in modalità linea di comando se invece non aspetto e premo invio mentre il trattino lampeggia si avvia Windows Vista. 

Allora se avete visto il mio file grub.conf avete visto che non ho messo parametri per acpi ..... provo a rieditarlo un altra volta inserendo al kernel qualche comando per abilitare o disabilitare acpi .

 *Quote:*   

> root=/dev/ram0

 

Il comando citato lo ho preso dal mio grub.conf postato sopra,ma non ho trovato cosa vuol dire, qualcuno mi spiega?

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il comando citato lo ho preso dal mio grub.conf postato sopra,ma non ho trovato cosa vuol dire, qualcuno mi spiega?

 

quando il kernel viene caricato, è un programma che vive in assenza di filesystem. talvolta, l'avvio non è neppure completo e potrebbe essere necessario eseguire alcune operazioni a carico di software non inclusi nel kernel. In questo caso si utilizza la initrd, che è una mini immagine virtuale creata proprio per questo.

tempo addietro avevo elaborato alcune elucubrazioni mentali sul tema.

l'istruzione che dici ordina al kernel di montare la root su /dev/ram0, cioè su un dispositivo di memoria virtuale, per essere popolato dei pochi documenti contenuti nella initrd.

dopo il mount, viene lanciato lo script linuxrc che gestisce la fase di caricamento del filesystem, del caricamento eventuale di nuovi driver modulari non inclusi nel kernel, di altre operazioni utili all'avvio, e infine del mount vero e proprio del sistema (real_root) per raggiungere la piena funzionalità operativa.

la distinzione tra root e real_root serve esclusivamente quando si utilizza una initrd.

in assenza, si indica come root la partizione fisica (per esempio root=/dev/sda4).

----------

## Lioben

Grazie delle info............

Grub non funziona ne con acpi ne senza.   :Sad: 

----------

## koma

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Sono riuscito a eliminare le righe e lo schermo visyalizza tutto correttamente . Rimane solo il problema del fatto che non mi da la schermata di scelta tra SO e che appena avvio il pc ho un trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra .... vi posto il mio grub.conf 
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Prova un po' a timuovere lo splashimage ?

----------

## nikko96

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Sono riuscito a eliminare le righe e lo schermo visyalizza tutto correttamente . Rimane solo il problema del fatto che non mi da la schermata di scelta tra SO e che appena avvio il pc ho un trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra .... vi posto il mio grub.conf 
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Lo splash image non lo tieni nella stessa partizione boot di gentoo(dir grub)?

Allore dovrebbe essere

```

splashimage=(hd0,4) /grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

Provare non nuoce,ciao.

----------

## Lioben

FILE GRUB.CONF sotto attenzione ai commenti.

Adesso grub all avvio mi da una schermata con la sua shell minimale e non la finestra di scelta se adesempio gli scrivo "fileconfig /boot/grub/grub.conf" avvia linux

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,4) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

# HO MESSO LA PARTIZIONE DI BOOT (0,4)

title Gentoo GNU/Linux 2.6.24-r7

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sde7 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap doscsi udev 

 

#REALROOT HO MESSO LA DIRECTORY ROOT #DI LINUX (ho anche provato a metterci quella di boot) , ALTRE OPZIONI DA PASSARE AL KERNEL?BOH??

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

title Windows Vista

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1 

```

Puo' essere un problema di configurazione kernel?

Ho spulciato i file nella directori di grub , bhe ci sono alcuni file come il file "stage1" che dentro ci sono lettere e simboli incomprensibili ....e' normale?

La versione di grb che uso e' la 0.97 

Non so piu che fare ..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso grub all avvio mi da una schermata con la sua shell minimale
> 
> 

 

ottimo, così finalmente puoi fare i test che ti dicevo, per capire cosa veda grub veramente al boot.

che il comportamento che descrivi sembri assurdo è un fatto secondario ...

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> real_root=/dev/sd e7

 

ma che pasticci stai facendo?

cerca di individuare una configurazione semplificata funzionante e dopo aggiungi le eventuali variazioni sul tema.

----------

## Lioben

Allora guarda il fatto degli sde sdc sdd e' un fatto di nomi e questi nomi alle mie partizioni li da linux automaticamente anche con altre distro le mie partizioni sono sempre state sd* ad esempio ubuntu che fa tutto in automatico chiama il disco esterno sda e quello interno sdc ..........

EDIT fatti i controlli con cat , Legge tutto

reinstallato grub in hd0

Ho rifatto il menu.lst quindi la schermata di scelta tra OS e stata ripristinata completamente 

Linux si avvia bene senza messaggi strani.

Windows non si avvia , dice 

```

stage `1.5

please waite ....

Error 18
```

questo error 18 [ diverso pero da quello dell-howto sugli errori di grub

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Error 18
> 
> 

 

 *info:/grub/Stage2 errors wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
> 
>       This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block
> ...

 

a me era capitato una volta.

se trovo il link ti mostro la soluzione che mi era stata consigliata.

eccolo.

----------

## Lioben

Allora aspetta un attimo , Windows per ora e' il problema minore , cioe' ieri ho spento il pc e a parte windows tutto funzionava cioe' avevo la la schermata  di scelta tra OS e se selezionavo linux questo si avviava .....Stamani ho acceso il pc e mi dice che sde7 non e' una root valida e che non la trova e mi dice che digitando shell ottengo una shell minimale . OK mi sono accorto che in /dev sono ricambiati i nomi del disco ........sono diventati sdd . Ora mi chiedo come mai mi cambia i nomi di sua spontanea volonta' ???

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Ora mi chiedo come mai mi cambia i nomi di sua spontanea volonta' ???

 

non è di sua volontà, e questo è proprio il problema di cui ti devi rendere conto.

i nomi sd* sono nomi temporanei che il kernel attribuisce sequenzialmente ai dispositivi, nell'ordine in cui li rileva.

a sua volta, questo ordine può dipendere da fattori casuali, dall'impostazione della bios, o dai capricci dell'utente che si diverte a giocare al tacca e stacca   :Rolling Eyes:  .

nella cartella /etc/udev/rules.d sono contenute alcune regole utili a ridurre questa aletorietà, ma non puoi attenderti una rimozione completa del problema, nemmeno con distribuzioni supercorrazzate antinubbio come ubuntu. addirittura, tempo fa, mi fallivano delle installazioni di ubuntu perché il disco esterno era rilevato come hd0 dal grub del cdrom ed hd1 dal grub vero del boot.

ci sono post sul forum che discutono sui modi di configurare le regole di mount.

devi capire che, al momento del boot, il kernel e l'initrd non possono certo leggere quella cartella, altrimenti non avrebbero bisogno di farsi indicare il nome della real_root. di conseguenza rilevano e denominano i dispositivi nell'ordine che la bios passa a loro. a sua volta, la bios può avere delle modalità di configurazione. tu, probabilmente, parti con le chiavette preinserite. una volta una, una volta due etc. etc.

la bios, benedetta lei, ti fa il servizio di rilevare come hd0 il disco di boot, e già questo è un trattamento di favore non dovuto. poi il kernel parte ed ogni volta reinventa i nomi dei dispositivi. non credo che esista una soluzione al problema, tranne che individuare una configurazione hardware di avvio certa.

sappi che, a livello di fstab, esiste il modo di indicare i dispositivi con etichette univoche, utilizzando il contenuto della cartella /dev/disk/by-uuid.

qui dicono che funziona anche per grub. io credevo di no.

----------

## Lioben

Una guida molto utile la ho trovata qui .

http://maox.blogspot.com/2007/03/usb-mass-storage-device-con-udev-e.html

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Una guida molto utile la ho trovata qui .
> 
> 

 

 e naturalmente ...

----------

## Lioben

Tornando intopic , per far partire il boot di winzozz devo formattare tutto e mettere una partizione di boot all inizio del disco?

Solo che mi sembra strano ........i miei sistemi linux (senza partizione di boot separata)sono sempre stati infondo al disco e qindows è sempre partito.......

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo che mi sembra strano

 

anche a me sembra strano.

però il fenomeno è emerso quando hai cominciato ad indicare a grub di cercare lo splash sulla quarta partizione.

io aspetterei qualche altro suggerimento prima di formattare.

prova magari a postare il problema su qualche altro forum.

----------

## Lioben

la riga di splash la ho commentata ... tanto che ci fosse o no non cambiava nulla nessuna immagine migliore della lista di grub ...adesso provo a scommentarla....

P.S ma il parametro vga sara settato correttamente?Alcuni mettono un numero tipo 759 o simile ....

```

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdc5 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap doscsi udev 
```

il comando "default 0" all'inizio di ogni file drub.conf che significa?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> la riga di splash la ho commentata ... tanto che ci fosse o no non cambiava nulla nessuna immagine migliore della lista di grub ...adesso provo a scommentarla....
> 
> P.S ma il parametro vga sara settato correttamente?Alcuni mettono un numero tipo 759 o simile ....
> 
> ```
> ...

 

il comando default 0 significa che il Sistema Operativo che parte a default è quello della prima riga di grub che hai configurato,    per il parametro vga guarda qui

----------

## Lioben

Si quello lo avevo letto........attenendosi al manuale dovrei avere impostato correttamente ......solo che in alcuni grub.conf il parametro vga aveva un numero decimale e non valori come quelli illustrati in tabella..........

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> in alcuni grub.conf il parametro vga aveva un numero decimale e non valori come quelli illustrati in tabella..........

 

```

cloc3@wlan0 ~ $ python

Python 2.4.4 (#1, Mar  7 2008, 12:07:29) 

[GCC 4.2.3 (Gentoo 4.2.3 p1.0)] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> 0xf

15

>>> 0x10

16

>>> 0x318

792

```

un numero preceduto dal prefisso 0x si intende espresso in forma esadecimale.

----------

## Lioben

Grazie esauriente come al solito.   :Smile: 

Bhe allora per eliminare l errore 18 al boot di windows formatto tutto?

----------

